# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Haplogroup H24

## SGD

Hi All,

I just got my Geno 2.0 results back and it looks like I'm a member of Haplogroup H24. There seems to be a paucity of information out there on the Internet regarding H24. Is anyone else an H24 around here? Does anyone know of any resources/maps/articles discussing H24? Is it newly-discovered? I can't think of why else a SNP of the very common Haplogroup H wouldn't have more information around it.

Thanks!

----------


## Maciamo

Haplogroup H24 is very rare. There is not much I can tell you about it as only a few individuals have tested positive for it so far.

----------


## soonergirl

I'm a brand new member looking for more information on H hapologroup. I am H1. Adopted at birth and female. No Y info. I have located 3rd and 4th cousins on 23andme.com, but this H royal lineage has really piqued my interest. I'd like to know more about H1.

----------


## mav

I am H24 too and I am from Romania. Though I am 90% mediternean (mostly Balkan) I am from an area with many german ethnics and I think my 3% german DNA come from my mother side. I think H24 comes from Nother Europe..found an article some time ago saying H24 was found quite much in Viking areas(Denmark, Norway).

----------


## AES

I am also H24 and know nothing about it. I have traced my mother's matrilineal line to Lower Lusatia (Niederlausitz) in the former German territory on the Oder River. I am on GedMatch and have found at least one other H24 in there.

----------


## Arnoud

I am H24a, born in the Netherlands, now resident in Canada. I have traced my matrilineal line back 9 generations to the mid 1600s, all in the Netherlands, more specifically, Utrecht province (except last two generations). Hope this is of some help. I would love more info on distribution and time depth of H24 or H24a.

----------

